# Removing strap connectors from eyelets on Nikon D300s



## PhotoXopher (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone done this? I'm tempted, but want to make sure I can get them back on just in case.

Here you see it without:






Here you see it with:


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, I have removed the Nikon factory split rings a few times over the past 25 years. Split rings are the name for the metal part, and the protective plastic devices are pretty easy to re-attach. To re-attach the split ring to the strap lug's eyelet, all you need to do is gently pry open the split ring using a dull knife point, and get it started, and then rotate it into place. Serious "hardcore" fishing stores that cater to lure building have special split ring pliers available for around $10, and these split ring pliers have a spiky "nub" that opens the ring,while holding it firmly, and allows for rapid and sure attachment of split rings, which are usually rounded in fishing tackle, and are used to attach closed-eye hooks to spinner loops, or to attach treble hooks to plugs and spoons. I normally do all my split rings using an old, dull pocket knife with a short 1 inch blade,and I have fitted thousands of lures and plugs using split rings of all sizes. (I do lure building as a hobby.)

Trust me--you can do this!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Derrel!

Have any samples of your lure work? Have anything for walleye by chance? 

Edit: Wow that was too easy, I'm embarrassed now! I guess I thought those black pieces were metal, very cool.


----------

